# Reducing adrenaline.



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there anything I can take to reduce adrenaline? When I'm in a social situation, excess adrenaline causes me to go crazy. Is there any herb or supplement that I can take that can help with this? Apparently exercise burns excess adrenaline but the effects don't last too long. And I've heard that magnesium helps but I've been taking 250-375mg of magnesium taurate everyday for the past couple of weeks and haven't noticed anything happening.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Try around 600 mg of magnesium taurate maybe. Besides beta blockers i cant think of anything really.


----------

